# Dented Passanger Fender, bad luck!



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Damage:
















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Worth a shot I guess.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

I would call a Paintless Dent removal company before I by any parts. They can work miracles sometimes


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

I plan to call around, worst part is...
I bought a warranty that covers dents and dent removal, but since I'm trying to return it I can't use it... 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Try a PDR guy....I think thats a fixer judging by the photo.

Rob


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

What would be a fair cost? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

CruzeDFB said:


> What would be a fair cost?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I would say around a hundred bucks.


----------



## milehigh (Nov 24, 2012)

+1 on the PDR guy. Around $100 and an hour or so should make it nearly disappear. I've had tougher repairs done with PDR and they have looked great (used to be a reconditioning manager at a dealership). I would call a couple of local dealers and ask who they use...


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

Awesome! I will hit up my body shop friend, I gave him personally 20K two years ago when my old car got into an accident. Maybe he can help me out. 

I feel a lot better now that you think this can be fixed.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

CruzeDFB said:


> Awesome! I will hit up my body shop friend, I gave him personally 20K two years ago when my old car got into an accident. Maybe he can help me out.
> 
> I feel a lot better now that you think this can be fixed.


20k?


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> 20k?


Bought a car back in 2009, had 4,500K miles and BAM. Got hit by a uninsured motorist, I was covered by my insurance but it was out for a month and the dealer brought someone form the Mitsubishi plant to order parts "one by one" because the car was so new.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Good luck with your buy back.


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Good luck with your buy back.


Thanks, hopefully I'll have a update tomorrow. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeDFB (Mar 3, 2013)

So far looks like PDR is out of the question. Iv been quoted between 350-500. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

